# Maersk Kendal - grounding report



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

Just take a look at this MAIB report and it will show you that despite all the very latest navigational aids a well found British Vessel can go aground in clear weather - fascinating reading but it does make me sad too.

http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/investigation_reports/2010/maersk_kendal.cf

JC


----------

